# which fruits and veggies to feed mini lop



## tixbut (Nov 8, 2014)

Hey guys, I just need some help with which fruits and veggies to feed my 9 month old mini lop. 
I have look all over the net and everything is different. 
Im wondering what you feed your bunnies each day and how you give it to them eg-cut them up, mix them together in a bowl and so on.
I hope someone is able to help.
Thanks


----------



## whiskylollipop (Nov 8, 2014)

http://rabbit.org/suggested-vegetables-and-fruits-for-a-rabbit-diet/

This is a good guide, though you'll find that every bunny has their own tastes and you may have to experiment quite a bit with different veggies to find out which one your bun will eat. Scroll down on that link to find a list of bunny-safe veggies. In addition to hay and pellets, I usually give my bunnies 1 cup mix of 3 different veggies every evening, plus a few stalks of cilantro/coriander in the morning as it's good for digestion. You don't have to cut it up, just cut off the roots or any bad bits, and always rinse thoroughly in case of pesticides.

Fruit is more of an occasional small treat as rabbits cannot metabolize sugar very well. Only feed a little at a time or you will risk diarrhea/stasis. Banana, carrot, and apple are common favourites.


----------



## JBun (Nov 9, 2014)

I also like these sites as they provide a little bit better info on veggie introduction as well as what veggies more frequently may cause digestive upset for some rabbits. I personally prefer not to feed fruit as I am overly cautious about it leading to digestive imbalance, but it is generally considered safe in limited amounts for many rabbits.
http://www.lagomorphs.com/salad.pdf
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/GI_diseases/Food/feeding_en.pdf


----------



## carmichaels99 (Nov 9, 2014)

We give our bun a small slice of apple or banana in the morning. Then anything else is herbs. He gets a bowl of greens at night. Its usually cilantro, that's his favorite. He's a little picky..he likes parsley, but its usually just cilantro.


----------



## IndigosMommy (Nov 16, 2014)

I feed mine fresh foods 3x a day, small amount of Romaine a little bit of apple/pear and carrot shreds and a tiny bit of whole oats. She always has fresh Timothy Hay and Young Rabbit Oxford pellets available. I also give her Kale once in a while but recently read its high in whatever so I prob wont give her anymore. I tried Parsley before, she did not like it, Im still trying different greens to give her too. She does get a lot of exercise, she roams free most of the day. 

Does anyone else allow whole oats? She goes bonkers for them. I only give her a pinch each time, but at night before bed ill give her like 2 pinches of the oats.


----------



## AbbottRabbitry (Nov 16, 2014)

I feed my buns pellets, my doe loves parsley and lemon thyme, I just introduced banana's to her diet which she did well with,I also let her eat the grass in my backyard provided its not sprayed with chemicals and pollutants.


----------



## Channahs (Nov 16, 2014)

Bun Jovi (a Holland lop) gets two salads a day for a total of about 2 cups. Usually we provide about 3 different types of greens and we change them from trip to the store to trip. She likes cilantro, parsley and bok choy. We also use spring greens that are packaged the organic brand. She gets maybe one mini carrot in her salad. Maybe a half of a brussel sprout cut into quarters. A small slice of apple. A slice or four of celery. She really likes the heart of the celery where all of the leaves are young and tender. She likes a few slices of this sweet peppers, orange yellow and red. I give her the stems of broccoli. Cut into slivers, and maybe one small flowerette of it. Sometimes a single grape cut into quarters. The things to limit are fruits, carrot and even the broccoli florets. She gets about a quarter of a cup of pellets per day and unlimited hay.
This is actually a photo of Barry's salad, he is almost three times her size.


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 16, 2014)

It's a good idea to check several sources when deciding what greens to feed. Information on one site may not be on another and vice versa.

For example, both kale and parsley are high in calcium so it is suggested to not use those as daily greens. However, feeding it a couple times per week is just fine. The higher calcium may affect some buns moreso than others. I also saw a site that listed mustard greens to be high in calcium too. 

Cilantro, basil and dark green lettuces seem fine to feed regularly and daily. So it is really a matter of checking several sources. 

Fruits are high in sugar. Most recommend no more than 1 tbsp. per day of one fruit. So if bunny gets a 1" slice of banana one day, then she should not also get a slice of apple on that same day. 

I don't cut up the greens but give them the whole leaf as pictured by channahs.


----------



## hazelbunnylove (Nov 21, 2014)

U sould try rocket + spinich


----------



## mightyscotto (Dec 13, 2014)

When I had a Mini Lop about seven years ago, he LOVED parsley and cilantro. He would shove about six or seven pieces of parsley in his mouth at a time.


----------

